# Valve stems for 50mm rims question.



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Will 60mm valve stems be ok for 50mm deep carbon clincher rims?

What's the deal on valve extenders - are they a better or worse option and can they be used on normal 34mm valves?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I have a set of 50mm carbon rims and use tubes with 80mm valve stem. Going with 60mm may not be tall enough to get a good seal with your floor pump. 

I stay away from extenders since I've encounters leaks using them.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

I use 60mm tubes and they barely clear. Using a valve extender to get the tire started helps get the tire up to pressure. Once they have 50+ psi, I have no problem getting my pump to grab onto the valve.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

your best bet would be 80mm valve tubes. extenders, (unless they're the type that you remove the valve core/screw the extender on/put the valve on the end of the extender), are a pain.


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

Valve extenders are USELESS unless you buy the ones that replace the presta valve core completely. 60mm will not work. Go with 80mm.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Valve extender work fine if you wrap the threads with teflon pipe tape.

Don't you want to use up your remaining supply of tubes?


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, I went at thru this a couple months ago, get the 80mm.

Also, get an extender wrap some teflon tape around it and keep it in your bag. You may need a tube out on a ride and all you can borrow is a tube with a 40mm(ish) valve.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

cxwrench said:


> (unless they're the type that you remove the valve core/screw the extender on/put the valve on the end of the extender),.



who makes this type of valve extender? I just got a pair of HED wheels, and the extenders that came with them don't allow you to have the valve outside the carbon rim, you have to just leave the the valve open within the wheel.


----------



## lust4bikes (Aug 1, 2010)

The best valve extenders are the tufo extenders with a removable presta screw tip. I got mine through bike tires direct. They allow you to put in cafe latex or similar products with ease. I also like that they allow you to close the valve unlike some other extenders.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Vittoria and Contiental make extenders that use the valve removed from the tube. I use Continental with Continental tubes, although they look the same as the Vittorias.....made by the same company for all I know and just repackaged.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

lust4bikes said:


> The best valve extenders are the tufo extenders with a removable presta screw tip. I got mine through bike tires direct. They allow you to put in cafe latex or similar products with ease. I also like that they allow you to close the valve unlike some other extenders.


tufo, vittoria, conti are all the same piece. the new red vittoria extender system is different, but the silver ones are all the same regardless of label.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

cxwrench said:


> tufo, vittoria, conti are all the same piece. the new red vittoria extender system is different, but the silver ones are all the same regardless of label.


thanks. just ordered a pair from pbk.


----------

